# Not impressed



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Two stars? If this came apart in use like you say, one star is too many.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

First off, glad the projectile did not find a human target!!!

Secondly, whatchya going to replace it with???


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good information. I never have given a lot of thought to a router bit, figuring the main difference would be how long they kept sharp. I'll be thinking more about which ones will become dangerous.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have always felt like Bosch router bits are lower quality bits. I have never had a catastrophic failure like yours, but my Bosch bits do not stay sharp as long as my Rockler, Freud, or Whiteside bits.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Randy not sure. Any suggestions


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Old tool good point. Rating changed


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad it didn't hurt you or you son. I'm not defending Bosch router bits but it's possible it was damaged,like you said Greg it's much more lightly the whole cutter would come off. I've never had any problems with Whiteside router bits ,but they cost a lot more than Bosch router bits,if your wanting to upgrade.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

Never had good luck with Bosch bits….decent routers, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Greg, I'll make a note about Bosch, I usually buy Whiteside…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I'll be a white side guy from here on out. I hear nothing but good things about them


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a Bosch bit for making dadoes in plywood. It cut like a hatchet from the beginning and it burned. It acted as though there was something missing ….like the sharp edge it should have had. I bought a Rockler and have love it ever since. No more Bosch router bits for me.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Randy not sure. Any suggestions

The Amana tongue and groove. I have used it for a lot of wood and it cuts perfectly.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

go with whiteside or eagle or amana


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this evaluation could apply to all Bosch router bits. I haven't had one go to pieces, but I've been completely impressed with the performance of any of their bits. Comparable Woodcraft house brand versions worked much better. I'd go along with the recommendations of Whiteside and Freud (especially the Quadras), never had an issue with one of those brands.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well that totally sucks. What did you end up trying instead ?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't yet. Next project I'm going to order a whiteside bit. I hear nothing but great things about them


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Believe it or not, I've had excellent results with the WoodRiver brand from WoodCraft. I got all of mine when they were on sale @ $5 each, and they're still sharp and no issues to date. I got the 1/2" shank bits, so I can't vouch for the 1/4" ones.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. I'll have to try them out for that price


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think you'll get them for that price anymore. It was a big sale that they had a few years back, but I still would buy more if I ever wear these out : )


----------

